# Brbd!!!!!



## Kaiser878 (Sep 13, 2007)

What the heck is BRBD? Ill tell you what it is! 

BIG ROAMER BUCK DOWN!
I cant even put into words how I feel right now. I am still in amazement. 

It all started last year when I first got photos of this deer.








My buddy was also getting photos of him as well. One thing that was odd about this buck was that he was all over the place all the time. He would walk 2 miles a night past my cam my buddies cam and my neighbors cam. After that we named him Roamer, as he was a roaming machine! Last year we put him as a 130 inch 3 y/o. My good buddy found his sheds in the spring on his farm a half mile from my house. After last year I told my buddy he was gonna be a hog this year.








All I talked aobut was this deer all summer and fall. I kept tellnig my buddy I wanted this deer in the worst way. Then after we got the first photos of him, I knew I wanted him, and I wanted him bad! This deer haunted my dreams.

Two weeks ago my buddies dad saw Roamer cross the road with a doe, away from both our properties. I didnt like hearing that, as the properties he was going in was heavily hunted. The last two weeks I have been pacing and hoping that Roamer would some how make it out alive. 

All those prayers were answered when Roamer showed up This past monday! He looked liek a beaten warrior! Noticably skinnier and had a damaged left ear that just hung from his face. I was so excited to see him return, I didnt know what to do. Again all I talked aobut what killing him now that he was back.

Tongiht marked my quest for Roamer. I got in my stand around 2 pm. At 3 oclock I had a doe come through by herself. I found this odd, considering she had her fawns with her not just two days ago. About 3 minutes later I thoguht I ehard a grunt. I didnt see a deer though, about 2 seconds later I hear a barrage of grunts and turn around here here comes a buck we have named Golden Showers, all because he was scent cheking a doe and she took a wix on her face, fitting huh? ha He is a 3 y/o that is pushing high 130s, I actually passed him earlier last week. He came past me at no more than 5 yards. He ended up chasing the doe off over the hill. An hour past where not a deer was moving. I heard something on the bank next to me and saw a doe fawn and a large doe. They were headed in my direction. I then heard another deer but ouldnt see anything. I look through the tree I was sitting in and I see what I have been waiting to see all year. A large doe with Roamer about a foot behind her scnent checknig her the whole way. Instantly I started shaking. I hadnt physically laid eyes on him since last January.
They worked towards me and he didnt have a care in the world. He was gonig where ever the doe went. They came to within 20 yards but I didnt have a shot and I was kinda caught with my pants down. The doe worked off to the left and he started after her. I drew back and he was quartering away at 27 yards. I aimed and released. The shot looked a bit far back, but he was quartering away. He bolted about 50 yards and stood liek a donkey for 10 minutes. Nothing happened! I was freaking out. He then stumbled and fell over. I was shaknig so bad I couldnt move from the stnad if I wanted to. I actually tried to get down, and physically couldnt move my legs! Roamer laid motionless on the ground for 10 minutes. I looked up and suddenly he picked his head up. I was in complete disbelief. How the heck is this happening????? 

He attempted to get up 2 times nad fell over. Then on the third attempt he got up and staggered off about 40 yards out of my sight. I was in complete shock. I jsut watched this deer tip over and fall. He laid motionless for ten minutes on his side. It was almost as if he came back to life. I slipped out of my stand and went home. I paced for 4 hours until my buddy arrived. 

We began the track job from where he fell first. There was tons of blood and it was leading in the direction he went. We no more than rounded the corner where I last saw him and he was laying there in the valley piled up. At this point I was gonig crazy. I couldnt beleive I just killed the deer I obsessed myself with all season. THe soht was a little far back, he wasnt quartering as much as I had though. I caught the liver and one lung. 

After having the season I have had personally, to say I am excited is an understatement. Even if I had not shot a buck, it was gonig to go down as one of the best years of deer hunting I have ever witnessed. My dad killed a 145 inch buck, my buddy killed a 150 inch buck, and my other buddy from Texas killed a 136 inch 8pt. I dont know what any one else tihnks, but that is my opinion of a Dream Season!

Soooooo Here is the infamous Roamer!!!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome job.

Very, very nice buck and a great story


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

R.I.P. Roamer! Congratulations on a great Buck!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great story. Nice pictures and a Terrific Buck!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

That is a sweet story with a great ending! Congrats on an awesome buck! I'm so pumped for the youth hunt this weekend! You just made it even better!


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Awesome story, congrats on a great buck!


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Beautiful. The buck i mean. NOT you.

ski


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Great buck!! I would have freaked when he got back up. Way to go !!


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow. What part of the state? What was date of kill. Estimated score? He is a true beast.
LindyRigger


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

great deer and story, thanks for sharing


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Way to go. Congrats on a real giant. Thanks for sharing the story.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

That's a biggun!


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Awesome buck and story!!!!


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

That's a moose! I think I have seen this pic before. LOL


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Congrats on a beeeuuutiful animal !!!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Great looking buck! Congratulations to you and your entire group!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Bowhunters dream come true!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Awesome!... to finally get the deer you were dreaming of! Great story. Congrats!!!


----------



## FISH DINNER (Jul 23, 2010)

That thing is a BEAST!! Congratulations man and awesome story!


----------

